# Coding 73565 with other X-rays of the knees



## ginacrowe (May 22, 2012)

I have a practice telling me that you cannot code a 73565 along with any other x-rays of the knees.  I cant find any CCI edits or any documentation telling me otherwise.  Does anyone have any insite on this topic?

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## jmcpolin (May 22, 2012)

if there are more than one view then you would code the CPT describing how many views, standing is considered 1 view.  There is some information on the ACR website regarding this let me see if I can find it.


----------



## ginacrowe (May 22, 2012)

Thanks, I am still searching myself.  I would like to put this one to rest.  I appreciate your help!


----------



## ginacrowe (May 22, 2012)

Jennifer,  I talked to Medicare today and they stated that the only code that it will bundle with is the 73564 which makes sense as it is 4 views of the knee, she also did say that sometimes it can be a payable code if medically necessary and proven with notes.  So the answer is yes, you can bill the 73565 with a 73560 and 73562 but not with the 73564.  Thanks for your assistance.  Gina


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 22, 2012)

https://www.q2a.com/Portals/0/Referral PDFs 03022012/1-765778336.pdf


----------



## ginacrowe (May 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for this link!  Gina


----------

